# Sergeant Jorge Ramos



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Sergeant*
*Jorge Ramos*
Florida Department of Corrections, Florida

End of Watch: Sunday, May 1, 2016

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 30

*Tour:* 9 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Heart attack

*Incident Date:* 4/29/2016

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Sergeant Jorge Ramos died two days after collapsing during a statewide Correctional Emergency Response Team competition being hosted at the Sumter Correctional Institution, in Bushnell, Florida.

He was transported to Tampa General Hospital where he remained until passing away.

Sergeant Ramos had served with the Florida Department of Corrections for nine years and was assigned to the South Florida Reception Center. He is survived by his wife and young daughter.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Secretary of Corrections Julie Jones
Florida Department of Corrections
501 South Calhoun Street
Tallahassee, FL 32399

Phone: (850) 488-5021


----------

